# METALLICA 2009-06-22 - Live in Mailand (45x)



## Claudia (23 Juni 2009)

thx The Elder​


----------



## Tokko (23 Juni 2009)

Dickes :thx: für die erstklassigen Pics.


----------



## General (23 Juni 2009)

Vom aller feinsten 

 claudia


----------



## astrosfan (24 Juni 2009)

Danke für Metallica, Claudia


----------

